# Whirlpool tub jets shoot out black crud



## BACKWOODS (Sep 10, 2007)

A client emailed me today requesting a few things to be repaired before her guest come for Thanksgiving. One of the items is "Black Crud" coming out of the jets in her whirlpool tub. I guess she has not used it for awhile. Any ideas on what to add to the water to circulate and clean the system????
Steve


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

BACKWOODS said:


> A client emailed me today requesting a few things to be repaired before her guest come for Thanksgiving. One of the items is "Black Crud" coming out of the jets in her whirlpool tub. I guess she has not used it for awhile. Any ideas on what to add to the water to circulate and clean the system????
> Steve


Liquid pool shock works, if that is unavailable you can use bleach, if you go with bleach you will need a couple gallons minimum depending on the size of the tub.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

I would use " Super System's Clean/Systems Clean Cleaning Kit "



> The plumbing system cleaning kit includes:
> 
> Super Systems Clean Plus :
> - This cleaner is designed to be used in a single cleaning application (One ounce of the cleaner per gallon of water)
> ...


This from: http://www.jacuzzi.com/resources/support_faq.php

Under the " *WHIRLPOOL BATHS - Use & Care Questions/Answers " *area.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Celtic said:


> I would use " Super System's Clean/Systems Clean Cleaning Kit "
> 
> This from: http://www.jacuzzi.com/resources/support_faq.php
> 
> Under the " *WHIRLPOOL BATHS - Use & Care Questions/Answers " *area.


The black crap is bacteria, you need something that kills it, not a cleanser.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> The black crap is bacteria, you need something that kills it, not a cleanser.


Will bleach or pool shock void any warranties?


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

We shock hot tub/spas all of the time.
Jacuzzi is just their little brother.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Killer is right, whatever is in there
is/was alive.
It wants to be very dead before
*I* get in there. :laughing:


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Celtic said:


> Will bleach or pool shock void any warranties?


No, some of the scented bath oils women use are much worse on the pumps than concentrated chlorine. Jason Hydrotherapy reccomends treating their whirlpools every two weeks to avoid this from happening in the first place.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

Now I know as well..thanks guys:thumbup:


----------



## BACKWOODS (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks for the replies, I will get the supplies and go clean it up. If she was not in her 60's I would suggest a bath together after it's clean to make sure all is well :laughing::laughing:


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

BACKWOODS said:


> Thanks for the replies, I will get the supplies and go clean it up. If she was not in her 60's I would suggest a bath together after it's clean to make sure all is well :laughing::laughing:


Age-ist pig! :wheelchair:


----------

